# Leonardo:"Mercato? Il tempo passa. Higuain...".



## admin (8 Gennaio 2019)

Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".


----------



## varvez (8 Gennaio 2019)

Ah però


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa - ha aggiunto Leonardo - ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Come avevamo detto tutti le operazioni sono state bloccate.
Credo ci sia in cantiere qualche prestito, vero o mascherato.
Se la uefa la pianta di martellarci avremmo anche del mercato da concludere..


----------



## Aron (8 Gennaio 2019)

_"il tempo va, passano le ore" cit._


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Gennaio 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> _"il tempo va, passano le ore" cit._



E finalmente faremo l'amore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa - ha aggiunto Leonardo - ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Un po' più soft delle dichiarazioni di Zola su Morata, ma siamo lì.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa - ha aggiunto Leonardo - ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



praticamente ha fatto capire che lui le operazioni(anche importanti) le aveva chiuse, ma gli hanno bloccato tutto dall'alto per questi discorsi con l'Uefa. Chissà chi è stato. Vero Ivan?


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa - ha aggiunto Leonardo - ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Alla faccia della diplomazia  bravo Leo , con il randello.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa - ha aggiunto Leonardo - ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Leo mostra di avere le palle fumanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> praticamente ha fatto capire che lui le operazioni(anche importanti) le aveva chiuse, ma gli hanno bloccato tutto dall'alto per questi discorsi con l'Uefa. Chissà chi è stato. Vero Ivan?



No, ha fatto capire che ha tutto pronto ma se non gli sbloccano la situazione il tempo passa e le occasioni che magari oggi sono chiuse ( carrasco ) domani non lo saranno più perchè passa il tempo. Ha ragionissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> praticamente ha fatto capire che lui le operazioni(anche importanti) le aveva chiuse, ma gli hanno bloccato tutto dall'alto per questi discorsi con l'Uefa. Chissà chi è stato. Vero Ivan?



Ne ha già le scatole piene, se servivano altri indizi. Speriamo che a giugno resti.


----------



## Garrincha (8 Gennaio 2019)

Parole pesanti con Higuain, anche giuste ma visto quanto è fragile mentalmente l'argentino temo controproducenti


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> praticamente ha fatto capire che lui le operazioni(anche importanti) le aveva chiuse, ma gli hanno bloccato tutto dall'alto per questi discorsi con l'Uefa. Chissà chi è stato. Vero Ivan?



in effetti il discorso pare chiaro...mi sa che uno dei 2 e' di troppo se si continua con questa filosofia


----------



## Black (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa - ha aggiunto Leonardo - ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



diplomazia zero su Higuain.... sembra quindi che sono vere le voci sul possibile scambio. Se è arrivato a fare dichiarazioni di questo tipo i rapporti con il pipita sono tutt'altro che ottimi

per quanto riguarda il mercato, altra conferma che Leo punta in alto. SMS quest'estate, altre occasioni perse (Fabregas?) a Gennaio. Altro che Sensi e Duncan come ci vogliono far credere


----------



## Mic (8 Gennaio 2019)

Ad ora, il miglior dirigente che abbiamo, oltretutto il più franco con i tifosi.


----------



## napsab1 (8 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Leo mostra di avere le palle fumanti.



si vede che non credono nel business plan. visto che il pareggio di bilancio deve essere fatto entro il 2021, se il piano è robusto c'è il tempo per rientrare


----------



## Black (8 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Parole pesanti con Higuain, anche giuste ma visto quanto è fragile mentalmente l'argentino temo controproducenti



esatto. Me lo immagino già al telefono a chiamare Sarri


----------



## mabadi (8 Gennaio 2019)

Ma denuncia l'Uefa per minacce, stalking, violenza privata, 513 bis cpc ecc.


----------



## cris (8 Gennaio 2019)

Un po strong le affermazioni su Higuain.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Parole pesanti con Higuain, anche giuste ma visto quanto è fragile mentalmente l'argentino temo controproducenti



Ascolta, sei Higuain prendi 10 milioni all anno. Se non ti svegli via a calci nel C. 

Fragile ? figurarsi.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> in effetti il discorso pare chiaro...mi sa che uno dei 2 e' di troppo se si continua con questa filosofia



Gazidis è questo, lo avevo scritto tempo fa quando qui dentro si festeggiava come se avessimo preso Ronaldo (semicit).
I tifosi dell'Arsenal lo odiavano e ho detto tutto.

Comunque se si continua così, presto o tardi Leo ci saluta o viene silurato. Troppa differenza di strategie.


----------



## Zlatan87 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Condivido in pieno il pensiero su Higuain. Guadagna 9 fischioni all'anno, ergo dovrebbe segnare bendato trascinando la squadra alla vittoria! 
Per il mercato spero vivamente che sappiano cosa e come devono fare! abbiamo bisogno di due innesti seri per puntare al 4 posto...


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa - ha aggiunto Leonardo - ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Grande Leo, perfetto su tutta la linea. Speriamo che Elliott si sbrighi e mandi gambe all'aria sta farsa del FFP che i rinforzi ci servono da subito. Ceferin comunque è più mafioso di Platini


----------



## Garrincha (8 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ascolta, sei Higuain prendi 10 milioni all anno. Se non ti svegli via a calci nel C.
> 
> Fragile ? figurarsi.




Non c'entrano i soldi ma la persona, c'è chi ha bisogno del bastone e chi solo della carota, Higuain caratterialmente è una mozzarella e solo l'ombra del bastone lo manda in crisi emotiva


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2019)

Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...


----------



## Moffus98 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...



Finalmente qualcuno che lo dice. E' questa la verità. Il FPF è solo una scusa.


----------



## Aron (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...



FPF is the new fiscalità spagnola


----------



## Aron (8 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Leo mostra di avere le palle fumanti.



Si sapeva.
Infatti c'è chi lo vuole silurare 

conoscendolo è più probabile che sia lui a dimettersi.


----------



## smallball (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...



ma non capisco a che pro...abbiamo bisogno come il pane di rinforzarci


----------



## zamp2010 (8 Gennaio 2019)

La UEFA deve capire che il Milan ha tanti cessi in squadra. Noi non siamo il Manchester City che compriamo top player anno dopo anno. Abbiamo tanti errori in squadra che non sono vendibile tutto colpa della dirigenza fallito in passato. A noi serve 2-3 anni senza FPF.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Gennaio 2019)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> La UEFA deve capire che il Milan ha tanti cessi in squadra. Noi non siamo il Manchester City che compriamo top player anno dopo anno. Abbiamo tanti errori in squadra che non sono vendibile tutto colpa della dirigenza fallito in passato. A noi serve 2-3 anni senza FPF.



Infatti sarebbe giusto.
Ci riprendiamo e diventiamo una top 10 europea, poi sottostiamo al FPF


----------



## Jackdvmilan (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...



Se non vogliono spendere possono tranquillamente dirlo, tanto con la nostra tifoseria non succede nulla...


----------



## Goro (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Sembra l'unico a voler riportare il Milan veramente in alto... fortuna che ha fatto in tempo a prendere Paquetà, ma ora sta capendo l'antifona...


----------



## __king george__ (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...



è tipo l'Isis…

"invadiamo e cerchiamo di prendere il dominio di alcuni paesi arabi ricchi e strategici...ma è per combattere l'isis èèè...sia chiaro"

"non spenderemon un euro...ma è per rispettare il FPF èèè...sia chiaro"



in realtà scherzo...spero non sia cosi davvero...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...



E' così da sempre, l'alibi dei poveri e dei tirchi. Solo che prima c'era accordo totale tra i tifosi su questo concetto, perchè il diabolico duo era universalmente odiato e non c'era stata la sentenza causata dall'imbroglione Li.

Tra un paio d'anni, riguardando indietro, tutti capiranno che anche oggi la storia è la stessa di ieri.


----------



## Boomer (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...



E perchè stanno ricorrendo al TAS di continuo? Non avrebbe senso se amassero cosi tanto l' FPF. Dici che è un sistema per far finta di essere contro l' FPF quando in realtà non lo sono?


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Grandissimo Leo, affermazioni da dirigente vero (non fantoccio parafulmine), quello che voglio al Milan, dal mercato alle prestazioni di Higuain. Semplicemente perfetto


----------



## Jino (8 Gennaio 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un po' più soft delle dichiarazioni di Zola su Morata, ma siamo lì.



E direi che ci sta, parliamoci chiaro, se ti do nove milioni di euro all'anno è naturale pretendere un rendimento tale, a prescindere che tu abbia compagni di squadra scarsi, il rendimento di Gonzalo dell'ultimo mese e mezzo non è aimè accettabile.


----------



## Pitermilanista (8 Gennaio 2019)

smallball ha scritto:


> ma non capisco a che pro...abbiamo bisogno come il pane di rinforzarci



Il Milan non ha alcun bisogno di rinforzarsi, perché non essendo più un club di calcio non insegue alcun risultato sportivo.


----------



## Zenos (8 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il Milan non ha alcun bisogno di rinforzarsi, perché non essendo più un club di calcio non insegue alcun risultato sportivo.



E siamo tutti d'accordo.la finissero con sta farsa di riportarci dove meritiamo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Gennaio 2019)

sempre detto che è la proprietà a fare la differenza. A questo punto la proprietà sia chiara con leo e paolo altrimenti faranno la fine di mirabelli e il budget che cambiava ogni giorno. Vogliono il milan ccciovine e milan ccciovine sia basta essere chiari con tifosi e dirigenti


----------



## Devil man (8 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Come avevamo detto tutti le operazioni sono state bloccate.
> Credo ci sia in cantiere qualche prestito, vero o mascherato.
> Se la uefa la pianta di martellarci avremmo anche del mercato da concludere..



Lo avevo annunciato godetevi il silenzio a breve faremo quei 2 colpi che ci servono!


----------



## Pitermilanista (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io ho come l'impressione che a qualcuno sto FPF faccia molto molto comodo. Lo si nota da come viene evocato in continuazione. E le parole di Scaroni...



È talmente palese la cosa... 
Lascia però credere ai diversamente abili social che Singer stia per disintegrate l'Uefa.
"Li distruggiamo, ci mangiamo il FFP, gli facciamo fare la fine dell'Argentina!". Che tristezza, Dio santo...


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Lo avevo annunciato godetevi il silenzio a breve faremo quei 2 colpi che ci servono!



Grandeeee!!!!!


----------



## kipstar (8 Gennaio 2019)

ci sono squadre che vincono spesso, ma mi spiace per loro non saranno mai come il milan. non saranno mai ricordate come il milan, lo so che è un po' arrogante però mi spiace per gli altri ma è così.....

grande Leo!


----------



## GP7 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> Il Milan non ha alcun bisogno di rinforzarsi, perché non essendo più un club di calcio non insegue alcun risultato sportivo.



per cui passare minuti o ore al giorno su un forum dedicato ad un club di calcio temo sia da ritenersi palesemente tempo perso..


----------



## Pit96 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Ha le mani legate, ma credo che lo sapesse quando è venuto al Milan dato che era il primo a parlare di fpf. 
Le parole su Higuain mi sembrano anche esagerate, probabilmente vuole davvero andare via. Speriamo di no


----------



## Maximo (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Sposo in pieno la linea della società su Higuain. Basta fare il ragazzino viziato, è pagato da top player e deve rendere da top player, poi a Giugno se vuole cambiare cambi, ma adeasso deve dare un contribto decisivo per arrivare quarti.


----------



## CarpeDiem (8 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È talmente palese la cosa...
> Lascia però credere ai diversamente abili social che Singer stia per disintegrate l'Uefa.
> "Li distruggiamo, ci mangiamo il FFP, gli facciamo fare la fine dell'Argentina!". Che tristezza, Dio santo...



Ma veramente è normale che chi ha un'opinione diversa venga definito disabile? 

Comunque oggi Leonardo ha praticamente buttato nel cesso tutti i soldi che ha voluto investire su Higuain, credo che ci siano tutti gli estremi per un licenziamento


----------



## Davidoff (8 Gennaio 2019)

Se solo Leonardo avesse avuto i soldi e la possibilità di spesa di Miracessi...non ce ne va mai bene una. Comunque spero che rimanga, perché se se ne va significa che Elliott è solo fumo.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Ma veramente è normale che chi ha un'opinione diversa venga definito disabile?
> 
> Comunque oggi Leonardo ha praticamente buttato nel cesso tutti i soldi che ha voluto investire su Higuain, credo che ci siano tutti gli estremi per un licenziamento



Beh allora per Mirabelli e Fessone ci voleva la galera secondo questo ragionamento.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Lo avevo annunciato godetevi il silenzio a breve faremo quei 2 colpi che ci servono!



Non mi risulta.


----------



## Manue (8 Gennaio 2019)

Ma chi è diversamente abile come me, dato che faccio parte di quelli che crede che abbiamo le mani legate causa fpf (eravamo fuori dall’el fosse stato per l’uefa), ha necessità di essere illuminato dagli abili, pertanto chiedo a qualcuno di voi di poter scrivere in maniera sintetica e chiara, sulla base di cosa è perché sostenete che il fpf è una scusa per chi non vuole spendere?

Vorrei far parte anche io degli abili. 
Grazie.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> praticamente ha fatto capire che lui le operazioni(anche importanti) le aveva chiuse, ma gli hanno bloccato tutto dall'alto per questi discorsi con l'Uefa. Chissà chi è stato. Vero Ivan?



capito tutto tu.
ce l'ha con l'uefa e le lettere che ci mandano se ci azzardiamo a spendere soldi.
ma ovviamente fa tutto parte del piano orchestrato per non spendere.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> È talmente palese la cosa...
> Lascia però credere ai diversamente abili social che Singer stia per disintegrate l'Uefa.
> "Li distruggiamo, ci mangiamo il FFP, gli facciamo fare la fine dell'Argentina!". Che tristezza, Dio santo...



comodo pesarla così perchè le cose non vanno come si vorrebbe.
ci sono dei paletti, prima vene fate una ragione e meglio è.
e il prossimo anno sarà pure peggio visto che verrà conteggiato pure l'anno in cui i due ********** hanno speso una follia infischiandosene di tutto.
ma sarà stata una parte del piano per non spendere adesso.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Gennaio 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Beh allora per Mirabelli e Fessone ci voleva la galera secondo questo ragionamento.



con fassone e i suoi business plan illuminati siamo stati esclusi dalle coppe infatti.
cioè qualcosa di peggio della galera.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Si vocifera, si immagina, si dice, un'uccellino ha detto che....... Ai giornalisti presenti Leo abbia candidamente confessato "Abbiamo 3 colpi da ufficializzare, aspettiamo solo che dall'alto si muovano per chiudere"... aggiungendo poi di non voler rendere pubblica la cosa.

Chissà... sia solo frutto dell'immaginazione di qualche giornalista burlone?? O forse da Agosto Leo ha lavorato sotto traccia come con Paquetà, e aspetta davvero solo il là della dirigenza?

Solo il tempo potrà dircelo.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Si vocifera, si immagina, si dice, un'uccellino ha detto che....... Ai giornalisti presenti Leo abbia candidamente confessato "Tranquilli, abbiamo tre colpi da ufficializzare aspettiamo solo che dall'alto si muovono a farci sapere"... aggiungendo poi di non voler rendere pubblica la cosa.
> 
> Chissà... sia solo frutto dell'immaginazione di qualche giornalista burlone?? O forse da Agosto Leo ha lavorato sotto traccia come con Paquetà, e aspetta davvero solo il là della dirigenza?
> 
> Solo il tempo potrà dircelo.



Io invece ho sentito molto chiaro sulla lettera della UEFA per l'acquisto di Paquetá e che solo possiamo chiudere per giovani in prestito con diritto.


----------



## Igor91 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io invece ho sentito molto chiaro sulla lettera della UEFA per l'acquisto di Paquetá e che solo possiamo chiudere per giovani in prestito con diritto.



E allora la cosa dei 3 acquisti se la saranno immaginata loro


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Gennaio 2019)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> E allora la cosa dei 3 acquisti se la saranno immaginata loro



O forse tu che non sei nenmeno milanista..


----------



## Milanlove (8 Gennaio 2019)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> capito tutto tu.
> ce l'ha con l'uefa e le lettere che ci mandano se ci azzardiamo a spendere soldi.
> ma ovviamente fa tutto parte del piano orchestrato per non spendere.



anche secondo me è così.
Io nelle parole di Leo vedo solo "maniavantismo" sfrenato. 

Noi compriamo tutto e tutti ma altri ce lo vietano e quindi compreremo Baselli. 
Higuain deve darsi una mossa, blablabla, e quindi a fine anno non lo riscatteremo perchè non è bravo. Meglio Cutrone.

Sbagliato o meno che sia, il ffp ha le sue regole. Qualcuno (2 club al mondo forse) è riuscito parzialmente ad aggirarle, ma tutti gli altri le hanno rispettate o provato a rispettarle. Ora che Leonardo cada giù dal pero e debba incontrarsi con la UEFA per farsi spiegare le regole del ffp, lo trovo francamente grottesco. Sei il dirigente del Milan? Te le sei lette queste regole? Sapevi in che condizioni era il Milan quando hai accettato l'incarico? Ora questo vittimismo forzato stona e non gli fa fare bella figura.
Siamo passati da uno che predicava "tutto a posto, ora aumentiamo i ricavi del 2000% per rispettare le regole UEFA" a uno che neanche le conosce le regole e sembra capitato lì per caso.
Sinceramente, sta cominciando a farmi innervosire.

Quando? Ma quando? Tornerà la professionalità al Milan? Galliani, Fassone, ora Leo, solo dirigenti il cui unico fine era accontentare a parole il tifoso. Ma credono sempre che tutti abbiano l'anello al naso?


----------



## luigi61 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Mai dubitato ne di Leo ne di Paolo; qualcuno si chiede chi lo abbia bloccato; SINGER in persona conla grandissima scusa e minchiata del ffp; si continua cosi e Leo sbattera ancora una volta e ancora a ragione la porta di milanello e cosi lo scenario si chiuderà senza speranza


----------



## CarpeDiem (8 Gennaio 2019)

Leonardo ha tanti difetti ma è sicuramente molto molto furbo, sta facendo credere a tutti che se dipendesse da lui faremmo un mercato sensazionale ma i padroni cattivoni che non vogliono bene al Milan quanto lui non vogliono spendere.
Gli anni insieme a Galliani gli sono serviti moltissimo...


----------



## Igor91 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> O forse tu che non sei nenmeno milanista..



Ok Cristino bello, me lo so inventato io


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2019)

ma cosa stiamo qua a cercare di decifrare le parole di leonardo che è più furbo di una volpe. lui dice a metà e può voler dire qualsiasi cosa. impossibile capirlo. 

lo sa solo il diretto interessato cosa voleva intendere. a noi serve solo il tempo per capire cosa pensano di fare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Parole leggemente preoccupanti. Sembra ch non stiano lavorando pe realizzar quanto pianificato sul mercato, quanto piuttosto segnalare che quanto pianificato sta sfumando pe indecisioni della,proprietá o dell’alta dirigenza


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma chi è diversamente abile come me, dato che faccio parte di quelli che crede che abbiamo le mani legate causa fpf (eravamo fuori dall’el fosse stato per l’uefa), ha necessità di essere illuminato dagli abili, pertanto chiedo a qualcuno di voi di poter scrivere in maniera sintetica e chiara, sulla base di cosa è perché sostenete che il fpf è una scusa per chi non vuole spendere?
> 
> Vorrei far parte anche io degli abili.
> Grazie.



io non la conosco la verità, nessuno la conosce.

potrebbe essere una scusa semplicemente perchè abbiamo constatato coi fatti che certi club lo aggirano con semplici mosse, e questi sono quelli coi soldi.
poi ci sono altri club che si lamentano per finta ma alla fine godono il FPF così hanno la scusa di non cacciare il grano.

mi sembra semplice


----------



## Devil man (9 Gennaio 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non mi risulta.



Lo scrissi qui : http://www.milanworld.net/godetevi-il-silenzio-vt71633.html?highlight=Godetevi+silenzio


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma chi è diversamente abile come me, dato che faccio parte di quelli che crede che abbiamo le mani legate causa fpf (eravamo fuori dall’el fosse stato per l’uefa), ha necessità di essere illuminato dagli abili, pertanto chiedo a qualcuno di voi di poter scrivere in maniera sintetica e chiara, sulla base di cosa è perché sostenete che il fpf è una scusa per chi non vuole spendere?
> 
> Vorrei far parte anche io degli abili.
> Grazie.



Lascia perdere. Sono lucubrazioni.
Tra l'altro fatte su una conferenza per un 21enne brasiliano appena a pagato 40 milioni...

Ma quali scuse per non spendere... Ci sono sentenze, non so cosa serva di più chiaro da parte dell'UEFA...


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Le parole di Leonardo sono chiaramente rivolte alla UEFA che ha emesso una sentenza chiara ma non ha dato ancora disposizioni su come possiamo agire nella stagione in corso.
Finora pare che abbiano dato il via libera per i prestiti con diritto ma anche questo di recente è stato messo in discussione dal FPF.
Leonardo si riferisce chiaramente a questa situazione di confusione da parte della UEFA, critica che peraltro sta arrivando da tutti i club in coro... Mica solo da noi.


----------



## Garrincha (9 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Le parole di Leonardo sono chiaramente rivolte alla UEFA che ha emesso una sentenza chiara ma non ha dato ancora disposizioni su come possiamo agire nella stagione in corso.
> Finora pare che abbiano dato il via libera per i prestiti con diritto ma anche questo di recente è stato messo in discussione dal FPF.
> Leonardo si riferisce chiaramente a questa situazione di confusione da parte della UEFA, critica che peraltro sta arrivando da tutti i club in coro... Mica solo da noi.



È stato messo in discussione il prestito con obbligo perché era un modo per aggirare il fpf acquistando l'anno dopo, sul diritto non mi sembra si siano pronunciati, Leonardo dice che è difficile trovare una controparte che accetti ma se ci si fida della parola può diventare un obbligo sottobanco, per esempio Sensi potrebbe venire riscattato a prescindere


----------



## Igniorante (9 Gennaio 2019)

Giuste ma forse troppo forti le parole su Higuain.
Evidentemente non ci sta con la testa, e i rapporti sono ormai già logori.


----------



## Manue (9 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io non la conosco la verità, nessuno la conosce.
> 
> potrebbe essere una scusa semplicemente perchè abbiamo constatato coi fatti che certi club lo aggirano con semplici mosse, e questi sono quelli coi soldi.
> poi ci sono altri club che si lamentano per finta ma alla fine godono il FPF così hanno la scusa di non cacciare il grano.
> ...




Quindi anche il Milan, squadra in EL, avrebbe dovuto gonfiare le sponsorizzazioni per fare una campagna acquisti con 3/4 top player tipo Savic o anche di più?
Certo entrano nelle casse 300 mln e nessuno dice nulla...

Eravamo esclusi dall’EL, fai una roba del genere e ti escludono per 3 anni...

Mi sembra davvero superficiale il discorso che fate.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> È stato messo in discussione il prestito con obbligo perché era un modo per aggirare il fpf acquistando l'anno dopo, sul diritto non mi sembra si siano pronunciati, Leonardo dice che è difficile trovare una controparte che accetti ma se ci si fida della parola può diventare un obbligo sottobanco, per esempio Sensi potrebbe venire riscattato a prescindere



Appunto. Il concetto è esattamente codesto. Se viene riscattato a prescindere è un obbligo. Per ora è permesso è vero, lo dice lo stesso Leonardo infatti, ma il punto è se e come possiamo chiudere il bilancio in corso dunque se per esempio Sensi lo potremo riscattare o meno a giugno senza cadere in ulteriori sanzioni.
Dalla sentenza sappiamo che tra due anni dovremo chiudere in pari, ma cosa comporta nei bilanci precedenti?
Ricordiamo che l'ultimo lo abbiamo chiuso con un -120 e l'attuale si preannuncia poco migliore... È ovvio che sia una situazione limite e super monitorata dalla UEFA la nostra. Prima di muoversi dovremo avere indicazioni più chiare e questo sta bloccando il nostro mercato, mi pare il concetto di Leonardo sia chiaro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> Quindi anche il Milan, squadra in EL, avrebbe dovuto gonfiare le sponsorizzazioni per fare una campagna acquisti con 3/4 top player tipo Savic o anche di più?
> Certo entrano nelle casse 300 mln e nessuno dice nulla...
> 
> Eravamo esclusi dall’EL, fai una roba del genere e ti escludono per 3 anni...
> ...



intanto eravamo esclusi ingiustamente, ed infatti siamo stati riammessi..
e poi in tanti lo fanno questo giochino, non vedo perchè non può farlo il milan.

la juve vende mandragora a 20 milioni, il psg paga neymar con uno sponsor esterno........

nessuno chiede di spendere 300 milioni ma un mercato nu minimo dignitoso magari si, ci sono le vie di mezzo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Alla faccia della diplomazia  bravo Leo , con il randello.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Leo mostra di avere le palle fumanti.



Leo per me è il migliore, quando sento che lo si critica mi viene un nervoso..


----------



## Kdkobain (9 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intanto eravamo esclusi ingiustamente, ed infatti siamo stati riammessi..
> e poi in tanti lo fanno questo giochino, non vedo perchè non può farlo il milan.
> 
> la juve vende mandragora a 20 milioni, il psg paga neymar con uno sponsor esterno........
> ...



Anche il milan ha fatto il giochino, guardare le valutazione di Bacca e Lapadula negli affari con Genoa e Villareal, il problema vero di fare il gioco delle supervalutazioni è che devi avere dei giocatori giovani (Mandragora,Skriniar ecc.) in modo che abbiano il tempo di rimanere a bilancio abbastanza tempo da poter esser poi rivenduti. 
Non puoi pensare di vendere un bertolacci supervalutandolo perchè anche il genoa,udinese,sampdoria di turno deve guadagnarci qualcosa. Le carenze di rosa e la zero programmazione degli anni passati si riflettono anche in questo senso.


----------



## Manue (9 Gennaio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> intanto eravamo esclusi ingiustamente, ed infatti siamo stati riammessi..
> e poi in tanti lo fanno questo giochino, non vedo perchè non può farlo il milan.
> 
> la juve vende mandragora a 20 milioni, il psg paga neymar con uno sponsor esterno........
> ...



ed è giusto gonfiare il valore dei giocatori e chiedere sponsorizzazioni fittizie ?
Ma poi, quanti soldi vuoi che entrino per una squadra che fattura 200mln, ha una perdita di 120mln, 
ed è in EL ?

Secondo me Elliot vuole comprare e spendere, 
non usa il fpf per risparmiare e prendere in giro i tifosi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Gennaio 2019)

Manue ha scritto:


> ed è giusto gonfiare il valore dei giocatori e chiedere sponsorizzazioni fittizie ?
> Ma poi, quanti soldi vuoi che entrino per una squadra che fattura 200mln, ha una perdita di 120mln,
> ed è in EL ?
> 
> ...



è giusto....no, ma se tanti lo fanno la gente si chiede perchè non lo facciamo anche noi. il discorso ci sta.
cioè sentirsi dire che non cambiano gattuso perchè non hanno soldi è ridicolo dai.
taroccare un po' il bilancio non è comprare gli arbitri, è quasi fisiologico

elliott vuole guadagnare, poi se lo farà spendendo o meno lo vedremo.. speriamo


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Gennaio 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gianluca Di Marzio riporta le parole di Leonardo, ai cronisti, dopo la presentazione di Paquetà. Ecco le dichiarazioni del dirigente rossonero:" Mercato? Il tempo passa ma nel frattempo si perdono occasioni. L'incontro di venerdì è importante ma è difficile che ci daranno indicazioni. La formula prestito con diritto? Sì ma non è detto che tutti accettino. Avremmo le cose pronte ma il tempo passa. Higuain ha vissuto un momento un po' cosi, che deve finire, ora deve pedalare. È inutile che sta dietro alle voci. Ora sta qui. Visto che stai qui, fai. Il gol cambia, ma ora deve continuare e prendersi responsabilità".



Ma questo Leonardo sa vero che una squadra è anche composta da un allenatore. E che può influire sul rendimento di un giocatore? Higuain da quando è in Italia ha avuto 3 diversi allenatori Benitez, Sarri ed Allegri ed ha fatto i suoi gol sempre. Sta facendo fatica giustamente con Gattuso in panca non ci sta capendo una mazza. Leonardo faresti meglio a prendertela anche con il tuo "non"Allenatore


----------



## Jackdvmilan (9 Gennaio 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma questo Leonardo sa vero che una squadra è anche composta da un allenatore. E che può influire sul rendimento di un giocatore? Higuain da quando è in Italia ha avuto 3 diversi allenatori Benitez, Sarri ed Allegri ed ha fatto i suoi gol sempre. Sta facendo fatica giustamente con Gattuso in panca non ci sta capendo una mazza. Leonardo faresti meglio a prendertela anche con il tuo "non"Allenatore



Si vede che nessun altro di decente ci verrebbe da noi, adesso.


----------

